# World Pharma Cipla Xanax is legit



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2013)

Pic of legit 1 mg Xanax from World Pharma.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

do you feel calm and soothed?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

just looking at it is making me calm...that and total glycogen depletion at the gym


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 9, 2013)

Sleep well heavy.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 9, 2013)

Don't run out or get addicted or you risk seizures


----------



## s2h (Dec 9, 2013)

so much for the slim fast and CLA cut...i sense trenbolone in HI's near future


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 9, 2013)

Getting addicted to benzos is not fun at all...it's a nightmare that can kill you.  Been on them for 16yrs at 6mg ED....along with many other things (clonazapam, seroquil. diazapam, rtc..  I have a medical reason for taking the shit though   I remember when my friends used to get this shit to get a buzz from.  

No, even when I still see some of those same friends, I will lay out a bunch of bars from my bottle and tell them to enjoy.  I have back ups for my back ups.  We all help each other out whenever possible.  My problem is that i can't get all the pain meds I need in Europe where I spend half the year there.  The Greeks will not let me bring in and any Morphine Sulfate or any hydromorphone hydrocloride.  Even with a docs letter and a letter form my embassy....I can't find the shit.  So 6 months out of the year, I spend half my time being in constant chronic back pain.  Fuckin sucks.  So....I am am FORCED to go to my doctor in the Netherlands every 2 months.  There I can get 32mg of hydromorphone hydrocloride....in the US, max you can get is 8mg.  Sucks thouh.....





/V


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2013)

6 mg daily is serious brother. I have never taken more than 1.5 mg in a day. I almost never go over 1 mg daily.


----------



## s2h (Dec 9, 2013)

i dont like bars..and i'm glad...but i have liked other things and it didnt end up well..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

seroquill is serious shit too...the VA hands the stuff out like candy too. Its frightening.


----------



## Intense (Dec 9, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Getting addicted to benzos is not fun at all...it's a nightmare that can kill you.  Been on them for 16yrs at 6mg ED....along with many other things (clonazapam, seroquil. diazapam, rtc..  I have a medical reason for taking the shit though   I remember when my friends used to get this shit to get a buzz from.
> 
> No, even when I still see some of those same friends, I will lay out a bunch of bars from my bottle and tell them to enjoy.  I have back ups for my back ups.  We all help each other out whenever possible.  My problem is that i can't get all the pain meds I need in Europe where I spend half the year there.  The Greeks will not let me bring in and any Morphine Sulfate or any hydromorphone hydrocloride.  Even with a docs letter and a letter form my embassy....I can't find the shit.  So 6 months out of the year, I spend half my time being in constant chronic back pain.  Fuckin sucks.  So....I am am FORCED to go to my doctor in the Netherlands every 2 months.  There I can get 32mg of hydromorphone hydrocloride....in the US, max you can get is 8mg.  Sucks thouh.....
> 
> ...




So you're an opiate addict?


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been taking a bar a day (ish) for 3 years with no issues. However I have a script. If you don't or can't get it it's a bad idea. Opiates are ok yet very hard to quit cold turkey (never done opiates other than twice from wisdoms removed). Benzos are NOT OK to quit cold turkey. I'm assuming heavy heavy knows what he's doing but benzos need to be tapered off or you'll have SERIOUS panic attacks and possible seizures which can kill people (driving). 

Opiates are the worst thing to quit. I know this because it's my job to help people get off them which includes being in the OR. 

if anyone needs help with opiate detox pm me. As far as benzos and addiction talk to a doc. It's dangerous to quit them cold turk


----------



## independent (Dec 9, 2013)

Custom is masturbating to this thread.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 9, 2013)

Intense said:


> So you're an opiate addict?




Do you have any idea how many people have chronic pain that need opiates to live?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 9, 2013)

Intense said:


> So you're an opiate addict?



No, I do take opiates for my pain though.  I can go without them and not go through withdrawal, but I will do what I have to to blunt the pain.  I have 4 problems with my back and I refuse to let them operate because of the success rate.  

I know 2 brothers that had similar problems, one is in a wheel chair, the other is worst than when he was before the operation.  I can deal with the pain, but I can function and act perfectly normal with my medication.

Benzos and seroquel have been in my life since I was a child, because of a tramatic experience that I had when I was a kid...and it's something I'd appreciate not getting into.

I'm not trying to have a pissing contest here, but when I was at my worst....I was on 400mg of Seroquel, 8mg of alprazolam, 8mg of clonazapam, and 60mg of diazapam.  Over the years, I tapered down with the help of my docs...now I'm on 150mg of Seroquel, and 6mg of alprazolam.  That's a big improvement in my eyes.

As for my spine, well....I'm on 8mg Dialudid 3X a day and 60mg of Morphine Sulphate ED (30X2).  Funny thing about all this shit...I find myself needing LESS of ALL THE ABOVE when I got some test in my system.  Be careful with those benzos guys, I've seen some guys go through some CRAZY withdrawals.  My docs don't think I'll be ever able to come off....but I try kicking the xanax.




/V


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 9, 2013)

That's an incredible improvement man.

cant imagine how long it took you to taper down to where u are now


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> I've been taking a bar a day (ish) for 3 years with no issues. However I have a script. If you don't or can't get it it's a bad idea. Opiates are ok yet very hard to quit cold turkey (never done opiates other than twice from wisdoms removed). Benzos are NOT OK to quit cold turkey. I'm assuming heavy heavy knows what he's doing but benzos need to be tapered off or you'll have SERIOUS panic attacks and possible seizures which can kill people (driving).
> 
> Opiates are the worst thing to quit. I know this because it's my job to help people get off them which includes being in the OR.
> 
> if anyone needs help with opiate detox pm me. As far as benzos and addiction talk to a doc. It's dangerous to quit them cold turk


Yeah, I was prescribed Xanax about 14 years ago. I never got addicted and always could stop easily. Its obvious some people can't but I just never took them in the mornings or afternoons. Only at night and for years only on the weekends. I used to get panic attaks right before bed.

Seizures are rare in Xanax users if duration and dose is low. However some guys do have them when stopping cold turkey. I have stopped cold turkey maybe a hundred times. It had zero effect on me. But again that is dose and duration specific. 

I read that the dose they saw the highest incidence of seizures is when guys cross the 3 mg daily dose then stop. I have never once taken that much Xanax. But with all that said I agree that this is one medication  to take very seriously.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 9, 2013)

what was anxiety about


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 9, 2013)

Clearly something he doesn't want to share


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what was anxiety about


My previous wife died in front of me of a heart attack late one night. She was 27. It was a horrible experience that haunted me for years. I was so in love with her that the sadness was overwhelming at times. Especially when  I would lay down at night and my mind wouldn't shut off.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 9, 2013)

*i do my best to deliver only best of the best...
my pharmacy owner ship only best meds...*


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> My previous wife died in front of me of a heart attack late one night. She was 27. It was a horrible experience that haunted me for years. I was so in love with her that the sadness was overwhelming at times. Especially when  I would lay down at night and my mind wouldn't shut off.


Oh god that must have been terrible man....i've been married for 18 years and still love my wife like the first time i met her....my heart goes out to you and wish you all th? best for your future .


----------



## Jamzy (Dec 9, 2013)

VA gives me 15 mg Morphine 3 ED.  I don't take it.  It creates terrible breathing problems. I am going to have to order some of WP xanaax.  Then come on Tren 
Ace.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 10, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> My previous wife died in front of me of a heart attack late one night. She was 27. It was a horrible experience that haunted me for years. I was so in love with her that the sadness was overwhelming at times. Especially when  I would lay down at night and my mind wouldn't shut off.



*Big sorry to hear that friend!*


----------



## l69lou (Dec 10, 2013)

I too can attest to the horrors of benzo dependence . I was on 6mg day of ativan for about 5yrs after being diagnosed with terminal cancer . Also was put on oxy and then morphine for the cancer pain . Funny thing is by the grace of GOD after 11 yrs I haven'y died yet , Amazing but that is another story . Decided to come off the benzo's . It took about 8 months of slow weaning and I still was very sick at the end for 3 weeks . Be VERY careful friends . Opiate withdrawal is more excruciating but benzo withdrawal can kill you ! Today I take maybe 1mg in the eve. for anxiety . Man those nights and I know some of you know what I mean . I do not have to take it any longer . Morphine is for the rest of my life . Many of us suffer with things others cannot even begin to understand . Please don't judge someone who needs to live on pain meds . YES there are many who abuse them and who don't NEED them but today it is making it a living hell for those of us who have legit need for these meds . I do not abuse my narcotics and take them according to instructions . There is a world of difference between addiction and physical dependence . Addiction is basically out of control use in spite of very bad consequences . Anyone who is on narcotics at a certain dose for the required time period will become dependent physically . I live my life normally , train and do not walk around in a fog or " high ". Would I love to come off , of course , just as I would do anything to be cured of my cancer . Victor I feel for you my brother . Living in chronic pain can not only ruin your life but actually kill you ! One other note as Victor said when on high enough dose of gear , especially test I notice much less pain and am able to cut back on my dose of morphine . Pretty cool !


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 10, 2013)

I got addicted to these after Iraq. Shit really fucked me up out there when you be friend kids and then find out they are shooting at you and leave you with no other options. This shit put me down hard and i would call my chief and tell her to fuck off im not coming to work. I didnt care about anything luckily she was laid back and told me to be safe. I think i didnt show up to work for all most a week once. Or would leave and go to sleep in the back office and tell my LPO to eat a dick and laugh at him. They let it slide because they all knew the shit that i went through, but after a while of drinking and xanax i realized i turned into a fat piece of shit. 26+ bf couldnt even run 1/4 mile. 

This was right after my buddy got out of prison for Oxy, he came and put me straight and told me how he would inject xanax and this crazy shit. Go figure that Gear is what saved my life...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> That's an incredible improvement man.
> 
> cant imagine how long it took you to taper down to where u are now



It was not fun...it took many years to kick the diazapam and clonazapam....I needed to keep one benzo as per my docs instructions.  He thought about sending me to rehab, but he explained to me that I am not a rehab candidate.  Rehab are for those who abuse medication and can't come off it.  I never once misused this type of medication.  As for the clonazapam, I was able to cut it doing .25mg less every 2 weeks.  So it took some time, but eventually it worked.  No AAS or tren during this time  The diazapam, I cut 5mg every month.  This was problematic but I was able to pull it off.  My head doctor didn't know his head from his ass so I decided to taper off without his go ahead.  He wanted to put me on something else while I cut the seroquel.  No thanks.  I managed to responsibly cut all my other medications on my own, so I gave the seroquel a try.  I tird cutting .25mg E2W.  I made it down to 150mg ED with no sides or bad effects.  So like I said....I kicked the clonazapam and the diazapam all on my own.  I also managed to cut my aprazolam dose by 2mg, and I cut my seroquel dose by over half....was on 400mg, and have now been on 150mg for 2 years now.

Like I said, it's an improvement in my book.  And I want to thank you guys for respecting my feeling and not having to bring up my past.  Sorry for the ramble....it is quite aggravating when others don't understand what you are going through.  I always keep a pill box on me, in my car, in my wife's purse.  I also have to keep the actual bottles from the pharmacist in my car if I every get pulled over.  Life's a bitch....but I'm not going to risk some quack to shove metal bars and screws into my back when he himself doesn't sound so optimistic about it.  I'd rather swallow 3 pills than being cut open like piece of meat at a butcher shop.....


----------



## SheriV (Dec 10, 2013)

weirdly I can eat diazepam, ativan, oxys, adderall, ritalin...all like tic tacs and just stop .... I realize the adderall and ritalin aren't in the same class but I hear of people getting addicted to them too and dropping mad weight ..I just get insomnia if the dose is too high.

my nervous system is either a tank or completely screwed up, one or the other.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 10, 2013)

my prayers are with you my friend victor if there is any thing I can do just pm me. and for anybody that needs to know how to get off pain pills pm I will help you. weaning off meds very slow is the safest way. good luck to all that are hurting.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 10, 2013)

you gotta get down, get numb then wake up...what can I say.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 10, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> My previous wife died in front of me of a heart attack late one night. She was 27. It was a horrible experience that haunted me for years. I was so in love with her that the sadness was overwhelming at times. Especially when  I would lay down at night and my mind wouldn't shut off.



I was hoping this would not come to light here brother, and I contemplated shutting down this thread.  As I've said many times before, RIP brother.  Let's just hope some of these guys can understand that these are very harmful for using them for recreational purposes.  Benzos are 5 X harder to kick than coke, meth, or heroin.  Not sure if I will every be able to as my brain receptors in my head have grown so accustom to them.  I managed to kick the daizapam and clonazapam, as well as the Seroqui.  If I cut anymore, I start getting anxiety attacks and my head/hair feels like it's on fire 

Heavy....my heart goes out yo you again brother.  There are no words to express my sympathy my friend.



/V


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 10, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> I was hoping this would not come to light here brother, and I contemplated shutting down this thread.  As I've said many times before, RIP brother.  Let's just hope some of these guys can understand that these are very harmful for using them for recreational purposes.  Benzos are 5 X harder to kick than coke, meth, or heroin.  Not sure if I will every be able to as my brain receptors in my head have grown so accustom to them.  I managed to kick the daizapam and clonazapam, as well as the Seroqui.  If I cut anymore, I start getting anxiety attacks and my head/hair feels like it's on fire
> 
> Heavy....my heart goes out yo you again brother.  There are no words to express my sympathy my friend.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother for the kind words. I'm doing pretty well these days. The hard years are over.

I hope things get sorted for you.


----------



## s2h (Dec 10, 2013)

SheriV said:


> seroquill is serious shit too...the VA hands the stuff out like candy too. Its frightening.



keeps all the vets from realizing there getting crappy care...


----------



## s2h (Dec 10, 2013)

been down the same road as Heavy...i found my friend in Crown Royal...and a ton of it...i have had 3 drinks in the last 5 years...i remarried 5 years ago...she made me quit..best thing that ever happened since that very bad day that made me start..


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 11, 2013)

crown royal and sprite is my weakness .i have a love hate thing with it  and tren and blondes well enough about that.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 11, 2013)

Taking this to AG....



/V


----------



## independent (Dec 11, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Taking this to AG....
> 
> 
> 
> /V



This thread will turn for the worse fast now.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 11, 2013)

the root cause for any kind of addiction like meds,drugs,gambling ext., almost all the time is childhood trauma..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 11, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> This thread will turn for the worse fast now.



 Im Holding off...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 11, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> my prayers are with you my friend victor if there is any thing I can do just pm me. and for anybody that needs to know how to get off pain pills pm I will help you. weaning off meds very slow is the safest way. good luck to all that are hurting.



Thanks bro....I don't have an addiction problem, I have a chronic pain problem.  And to deal with the chronic pain problem....there are only two solutions.  Get a risky operation (in my case), or use medication to blunt my pain so I can function like a normal human being.  I have heard of too many horror stories of operations gone back....I won't roll that dice brother.  I'd rather stay in the condition that I am.

So does this make me an opium addict?  I think not.




/V

I'm closing this....this is a far to dangerous topic to discuss in AG.


----------

